# Network Port on Kyocera Printer FS-C5400DN not working



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi,
There are no indicator lights showing above the Ethernet port at the back of the Kyocera Printer FS-C5400DN printer. Should they be normally on all the time?

I have tried 3 different ethernet cables in case a cable may have been damaged.

For the past few days, I have not been able to print as the printer showed as ‘offline’. Prior to this it worked perfectly for the past few years. Kyocera won’t help as it is out of warranty. 

The printer was connected by cable via the Ethernet cable to my router. Netgear WNDR3800.

When I go to the Router login page, and click ‘attached devices’ the printer does not show up.


The printer does work when I connect my laptop to it using the USB connection on my laptop and the USB Interface connector on the back of the printer. But then I can’t print to it from my desktop, or other laptop.

I have tried powering everything off and then on.

I printed a Status Page from the printer, and in the Network section it says it is not connected. TCP/IP is enabled.

We did have a power cut last week, and the printer has been offline since then, so I guessed that some setting got screwed up as a result of the power cut. But I can’t find anything that looks odd. But I don’t have much experience with what to look for.

I tried connecting the Ethernet cable from the printer direct to the ethernet port on my laptop… but it still did not show up.

Is it possible that the Ethernet Port on the Printer has simply died? Is there any other way to test this?

Can the Ethernet port/component be replaced on the printer?


Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Printer choose *Menu *and browse to* Network.* Make sure there is a static IP Address assigned Print a *Configuration* page. Page *6-12* of the manual https://cdn.kyostatics.net/dlc/za/d...ritem.tmp/FS-C5100_5200_53...lation_Guide.pdf
Go to a computer, open your browser and type the IP Address of the Printer from the Configuration page (ie) 192.168.1.107 or whatever. It should show the configuration page, if not open an Elevated Command Prompt and Ping the printers IP address. (ie) type Ping 192.168.1.101 or whatever. If neither works, try a different port on the Router, different Ethernet cable. If all fails, the Network Card on the printer may have failed. You can hook the printer up to a computer via USB and Share the printer on the Network.


----------



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Spunk.Funk for your prompt reply!

I went to Printer menu and then Network settings.

I set TCP/IP to On.

I went into IPv4 and set DHCP to Off.

Entered the IP address and used 192.168.001.107

Subnet Mask to 255.255.255.000

Default Gateway to 192.168.001.001

Bonjour to Off.

I shut down the printer, and started it again, and printed the Status Page and it shows under the Network section;
TCP/IP 
Status	Enabled
Printer host name KM449537
IPv4
DHCPv4 Status: Disabled ???
Bonjour Status: Disabled
IP Address: Not defined ???
Subnet Mask: Not defined ???
Default Gateway: Not defined ???

When I ping 192.168.001.107 it times out.

Any suggestions?

Could I have accidentally changed some other setting on the printer that may be preventing it from storing the IP address?

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Enable DHCP on the printer, let it get an IP from the router, and then restart the printer, check if it appears in the router management page.

Also, before you do this, switch a different ethernet cable and see if there is any difference..


----------



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

I tried a 4th cable which is working normally to connect router to my desktop.

But no change in the Status page (tried turning printer off and then on)

I went into Network on the printer, and within IPv4 changed DHCP to On.

Turned off the printer. Turned it back on, and printed the Status page.

The status page says
TCP/IP 
Status: Enables

IPv4

DHCPv4 status: Enabled
Bonjour status: Enabled
IP Address: Not defined
Subnet Mark: Not defined
Default Gateway: Not defined.

I don't always have my desktop in the office turned on, so don't want the printer permanently connected to it via USB. Sometimes I use the laptop in another building which is connected by cable to the router, and want to be able to print from there too.

I am guessing that it is looking like the Network Card on the printer may have failed. Is it possible to order one of these and install it myself? Any advice?

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah Dave, seems to be an issue with the NIC card, although you might have to consult the service Manual to see if the card is removable or is it fixed to the main board.

Hopefully you're restarting the printer fully after every network change, else it will not take..

Check in the Network security settings if there are any blocks/checks.

Also, if IPv6 is an option, try disabling it, restart the printer and check again.

If the NIC's removable, I'd try to remove it, clean all the gold contacts or check the contact points, reseat the card and try again.

I checked the manual, and seems to have an additional HDD slot, and if there is no HDD it can be used to expand with a Network card, so hopefully that is one way out..


----------



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Tristar,
Yes I have been turning off the printer after changing settings... to make sure they have been saved and implemented.

I tried unscrewing the back plate (which holds/masks) the network port, but the plate won't come off.

Can you point me to where I can download a Service Manual which would should me how to dismantle to get at the network card please? 

This may be a stupid question... is there such a thing as a cable interface that would plug into the USB Connector at the back of the printer (which is working fine) and has an ethernet connector at the other end?

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I was trying to find the service Manual Dave but couldn't find it... That is the reason I wasn't able to provide more precise instructions.

While any hardware can be connected to the USB port, a Kernel/Software/driver would be required to interpret the hardware to the printer ROM, we cannot build the "software" aspect of the device on the printer, hence it's not possible to connect an external adapter of sorts for functionality..

You might want to check youtube to see if there are any teardown/disassembly videos for your printer model or another model which closely relates to the one you have..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

tristar see if this provides any info https://www.manualslib.com/manual/433423/Kyocera-Fs-C5400dn.html?page=26#manual


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Joe, but that's the usual Operational/Instruction manual, we might need the actual service manual which talks about the disassembly..


----------



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Joeten,
I did wonder whether somehow a security setting could have somehow shut off networking. 

But when I go to Security it asks for a password... and I don't ever remember setting one. I searched for the default admin password but can't find it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Another here https://www.scribd.com/document/289300308/Kyocera-FS-C5400DN-Parts-and-Service-Manual a bit harder to see clearly, I have not used these sites in a while but they used to be clean.


----------



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Joeten,
That looks like the one. I will search through it later when I get out of this meeting.

By the way, in the printer menu, when I go to "Security", it asks for an Admin Id.

I am guessing if I knew that, it would take me to the further options to "Network Security" where I could choose to set IPP on or off. Could that option shut off the network connections?

If so, any suggestions as to the password? I tried 5400 but no job.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry honestly no clue, but due to forum rules we never get involved with passwords as we have no way to confirm ownership. The place to look into maybe the makers forum or one that deals with that brand of printer.


----------



## IrlDave123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Reading the dis-assembly instructions for the back plate, it is supposed to just pull out when I unscrew 2 screws. Tired this, but it is not coming out.

I don't want to force it, and already the task of trying to remove the NIC, clean the contacts and put it back is well beyond what I am familiar with... so I think I will just use the printer on the USB connector until all my Toner Cartridges run out (have bought quite a few) and then look to buying a new printer.

This was the best printer I have ever had, with very economical printing, so fingers crossed I will find a similar Kyocera Network Printer to replace it.

Thanks for all your help,
Best Wishes,
Dave


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Sure Dave, if there is a Kyocera service tech nearby, maybe you can have them disassemble/remove it for you..

From the Manual (Joe, what search engine are you using.. damn... half the stuff is blocked in my org ) it does show there is a riser board with multiple slots for the memory card and other devices..Looks like the NIC card would also be an add on card.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just Google mate, finding stuff is my little quirk. :whistling:


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Show-off !..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nah just been doing it a long time, it's easy if you keep it simple.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

That was slick


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:rofl: if only.


----------

